# I was wondering?



## PhoebeC (Jul 28, 2009)

I kept forgetting to take my pill, so my partner suggested i come off it and have a peroid then go back on. Like detox.
Thing is when i have come off it before i have my peroid with in the next 1-2 days. 
Its been a week and 4 days and still nothing.

I have taken a test and that came back negative. i know i cant be pregent , but still the worry is there.
What is the danger if i am to me and the baby?
My doctor told me it was dangerous to not plan and we really havent, my blood isnt controlled at all. i am going to book an appointment if it doesnt come soon.

Phoebe


----------



## Twitchy (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi Phoebe.

Firstly try not to stress!  (easier said than done, i know!)

It might just be that your body's a bit confused as it were (nice techincal term there!) with the tablets being off & on for a while? If you're stressing that might also compound things...

If you don't get a period in a few days I'd do another test & see the GP whatever the result, as it might be something else that needs looking into, either way the reassurance will be good!  If it does turn out you are pregnant:

1. get in contact with your hospital diabetes team ASAP, they will want to take some baseline blood tests. (sorry, you're going to have a lot of blood tests if you are preg, doh!) I think most hospitals have a dedicated "diabetes antenatal" team, at least I know mine did. They will "book you in" to the clinic more or less as soon as you know you're pregnant & will probably drive your antenatal care, with regular check ups throughout.

2. Get yourself prescribed the big dose of folic acid (*5mg*) by your GP *ASAP*.This is to reduce the likelihood of birth defects like spina bifida & you will need to keep taking it until about 3 months gestation.  In case your GP is a bit of an arse, print off the advice from the Diab UK website & take it in! http://www.diabetes.org.uk/Guide-to...ancy_and_diabetes/Before_you_become_pregnant/

You will probably also have your eyes checked quite early on as pregnancy can affect them a bit.

Most importantly though, don't get hung up on what's done - you can't change your past sugar levels, but you can look after yourself & any little passenger you might have from here on in!  Mentally beating yourself up won't help hun, & you need to look after yourself.

All the best, let us know how you get on!


----------



## Emmal31 (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi,

Don't panic is all I can say I came off the pill in november time and I didn't have my first real period until late january time! So this can happen with the pill also I'm 12 weeks pregnant and i got pregnant accidentially so for the first few weeks until I found out my blood sugars weren't that brilliant I have to say! I've just had my first scan and the baby doesn't seem to be affected by them so far.  

Obviously since then I've had to really tighten my control. End of the day if you are then you can't change past blood sugar levels but you can get good control from as soon as you find out. Good luck


----------

